# New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though...



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

I've spent the last few months lurking about waiting for my first kids and here they are finally! One white :kidblue: , one light tan :kidblue: , both with lovely long ears! Their mother, Rosamund, is a Lamancha and their father is an Arapawa. They're both big, fat, and very alert but...it's been nearly 3 hours and the little tan boy can't stand up. He's been trying and can get his back legs to stand but his front feet just collapse. Nothing _feels_ wrong with them. Do you think there is a problem or he's just being slow? I'd just be devastated if something was wrong with my first baby!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

A little nurtidrench and some BoSe may help the little guy...you can get the BoSe/Vit E gel from tractor supply or maybe your vet has the injection...the nutridrench you should be able to get from Tractor SUpply as well...sounds like this is what he needs.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

If you can't get the BoSe right away you may want to place him at the teat every couple hours so he can still get some colustrum from mom and fill that belly...that will help him hang in there till you get (what I think) is a selenium deficiency under control. A little is all it takes and they are usually on their feet in a few hours after the first dose...just don't let him get weak,...get some milk from mom in his belly and message his legs a bit...also don't let him lay on his side..an upright position is best...and alter his position every couple hours till you get the BoSe/Vit E gel into him.


----------



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Thank you! I don't think I'm going to be able to give him anything until tomorrow night since I'm out of town all day tomorrow and don't have anything on hand. He's been nursing fine, hobbles over to her and can reach the teat while down. I haven't seen him on his side, he's been sitting with his front feet tucked and his head up. Hopefully he won't take a turn for the worse while I'm gone!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

My guess is he's just a little clumsy. I've had kids that can't walk until they drink a bit, take a few naps, and then fall over in a complete pile. Others get up right away. But I agree with Apachedowns. Getting him to nurse will help a lot.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

As suggested he most likely needs some Selenuim & Vit E. 
The best is a injection BoSe but it is prescription from a vet. 
There is a Selenium Vit E gel that some feed stores sell no prescription. 
If you cant find either of those there are selenium tabs for people as well as vit E caps.

*Selenium can be toxic if overdosed so be sure to check proper amounts depending on the type you can get.

Congrats on the cute kids!!


----------



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Little Babar is walking this morning! :leap: He's still a bit unsteady but he's making his way around the barn. I'm still going to try to find the gel and hopefully if anything goes wrong with the next 5 kiddings everything will be fine. Thanks so much for your help, I was worried to death and didn't get a lick of sleep!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

How is the little guy this morning ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Glad he is doing better... yes ..give him a Bo-Se shot....

Very cute kids..congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Glad to hear he is able to walk. The Selenium should help and is good to have on hand.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Awww Congrats! Glad he is walking better! If you are in a selenium deficient area, IMO it would be good to have at least some selenium e gel on hand, and make sure everyone gets some after they are born. It's super easy to use, and you don't have to have a vet prescription to get it <have to have one for Bo-Se>. I order my tube from Jeffers it was very inexpensive.


----------



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Thanks everyone! All I could find at Tractor Supply was Power Punch but ended up not using it because both boys were gallivanting around like lively little monkeys when I got home. Babar must have just been a bit cramped in the womb and needed time to stretch out. Both boys have doubled in size, it's just amazing to me how fast they grow!
I did just have a tiny little doe born a few hours ago that seems a bit weak...she's standing but her back legs are a bit bowed and she's kind of curled in on herself. I gave her about .5 mls...It was 3:00 in the morning and I couldn't figure out what the label was telling me while half asleep! Hopefully that wasn't too much, she's pretty tiny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Your welcome... :thumb:

How cute ...sounds like the babies are doing well... :thumb:

Praying that the weak kid will be OK.... ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

Congrats on the new kid. WHat did you give her .5ml of? For BoSe it is 1cc per 40# so .5cc would be for 20# and I doubt she is 20#. Just watch because Selenium like Copper can be toxic if too much is given. I know some people/vets recommend .5ml min even for kids but I am now leery.


----------



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

I gave her .5 of Power Punch, the only instructions were 1 ounce to 100 pounds...and .5 mls is .01 ounces, so...I'm thinking it wouldn't have hurt her.
She died this afternoon, when I found her this morning her body was warm but her mouth and feet were cold. I got her to nurse a bit but she seemed much smaller than she should have been, she could almost fit in my hand and was an Arapawa Alpine cross. :angelgoat: She was exactly what I had been hoping for...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

:tears: so very sorry for your loss... The two cream ones are absaluty cute cute cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New to forum with my first kids! Bit of a problem though*

I am so very sorry...  :hug:


----------

